# my 3 week old ww's



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 17, 2006)

They are all white widow and are 3 weeks into veg.. I got the seeds from buy dutch seeds. This is my first grow.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 17, 2006)

____


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> They are all white widow and are 3 weeks into veg.. I got the seeds from buy dutch seeds. This is my first grow.


Hey man, lot's of luck with your grow man. Hey, that unit your using looks like a commercial unit. What is it? Looks almost like a Botanicare aeroponic unit. Am I right?


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah it's an aero 6.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> Yeah it's an aero 6.


I thought so. Are you using distilled water? What type of pump? Nutes?

It looks like a perfect size for a 400 W light. Or maybe two 250's.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm using an 8 bulb tek-light (440 watts-flourescents) i've got a strong fan blowing on the plants so i've got the light about an inch from the tops of them. I'm using hollands secret nutes. It's an 85 gph pump. I haven't had any trouble with the sprayers clogging yet!  I'm using tap water.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> I'm using an 8 bulb tek-light (440 watts-flourescents) i've got a strong fan blowing on the plants so i've got the light about an inch from the tops of them. I'm using hollands secret nutes. It's an 85 gph pump. I haven't had any trouble with the sprayers clogging yet! I'm using tap water.


Hey, sounds good to me. Keep an eye on those heads. Are you going to flower with the flo's?


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah i'm gonna put hps simulated bulbs in my flo fixture.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> yeah i'm gonna put hps simulated bulbs in my flo fixture.


If you're going to let those plants get to 20 inches or so, you'll need two of those 250 HPS. I've used flo's to flower one time and I was disappointed in the results. I got about half what I was expecting and the buds were all underdeveloped looking. Potency was down as well. Clones from that crop were grown under HPS for the entire grow and they did twice as well.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 1000watt hps i could use.  Do you think i would be safe to use that and just exhaust it out into the room outside my g.r?  I don't know if that would give off a heat signature or something.  How far above tops should i put it? My friend moved off to college and gave me all his stuff so i just sortof got thrown into all this, but i'm not complaining.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

rebelwithoutacause said:
			
		

> I have a 1000watt hps i could use. Do you think i would be safe to use that and just exhaust it out into the room outside my g.r? I don't know if that would give off a heat signature or something. How far above tops should i put it? My friend moved off to college and gave me all his stuff so i just sortof got thrown into all this, but i'm not complaining.


Hey, the 1K light would drastically improve your crop, but safety is a primary concern. You're correct in being concerned about the heat at plant level. Put your light over a non-reflecting, non-flammable surface at about 3 feet high. Take the temperature of the area directly beneath it. This temperature should not exceed 85 degrees F. Raise or lower the light until you reach this temperature consistently. This is the height you should never go beneath.

No one can give you an exact distance because of the variances in reflectors and lights.

Good luck man and let us know what height works out for you. We can always use more first hand information.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 18, 2006)

did your roommate ever have probs with the areo6 sprayers? I think that hps is a must for that hydro system! imagine the buds you'll get!


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 18, 2006)

No its got a pump filter bag that i guess cuts down on the problem plus good nutrients.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 18, 2006)

man, thick leaves, might wanna work on getting them thinner(i cant see well, those might be the first leaves, in which case, nevermind)

but WW is a great strain, so, props man


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice set-up man. I am going to hang back and watch this one. I am curious on aero growing. Looks sweet man.


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 19, 2006)

just wanna say nice grow man... 

nice set up too..

and comment on something MMilitia said :  whats the problem with having chunky leaves.... i tend to like mostly indica plants with dem nice chunky leaves... hahaha..


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2006)

pranic..more "wives-tales", myths, and mis-leading rumors. Fat, thick leathery leaves are indicitive of ancestory, more than anything else. Though I would assume environmental conditions do play some part in their existance, it bears little if any relevance on potency.


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 19, 2006)

true.. but they still are pretty... hahaha


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 19, 2006)

My hygrometer says 34% rh i thought the cause of fat leaves was high humidity. All the leaves are kinda thick. How can i fix this or is it just a charecteristic of this strain. I think thick might actually affect potoncy due to less resin production because leaves aren't thinking they need to produce as much to avoid drying out. But i don't have expeirience like yall. Any suggestions?  Oh they're starting to smell a little if you get right on them!


----------

